# First venture abroad



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Going to do our first trip abroad to France end of May/June and trying to get the C&CC Carefree brochure to possibly do one of their rallies, have waited 2 weeks now.

Trying to list the things i have to do .  

Just renewed our passports
Will sort out the dogs injection/paperwork
Have ACSI camping books.
Have driving reg bits apart from headlight reflectors.

I am pondering with Channel tunnel then heading West/Southerly (avoiding Paris) with my first stop after about 150mls/kms.

Queries are How do i find out whether Aires have EHU/Toilets ? as Mrs insists these are basics for any stopover.

Is the water drinkable or do we have to buy?

How do i find out which roads are TOLL roads? i prefer off motorways if possible/

Any suggestions or guidance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
We did our first trip abroad last year and I was asking all the very same questions!
Firstly get yourselves the All the Aires in France guide from Vicarious Books and that will give you details of what facilities are available on the Aires.
Do not overnight on a motorway aire as that is not recommended but there are plenty of good Aires to choose from and you will always find a place to stay for the night.
If the Mrs wants facilities then maybe you may need to use more campsites?
With that in mind it would be a good idea to buy the Caravan Club Book Europe Book as that lists plenty of sites.
We used Michelin maps and our Ventura sat nav and we used Toll Roads most of the time but if you have a sat nav you can usually set it to avoiding tolls if you want.
Hope that helps.
If you need any more information send me a PM and I will give you the beginners point of view!
Enjoy!
Val


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Papaken,
France is a great place for motorhomers. We've only had a motorhome for 2 years but have made several trips to France, Belgium & the Netherlands. Not encountered any problems so far!
You asked some specifics:
1) Where do you find out about the facilities on aires - suggest you buy the All the Aires book from Vicarious Books - well worth it. In general I would not expect to find toilets at an aire but probably most have water/waste facilities. However, check the book for details.
2) the water is drinkable. It's up to you whether you drink water from your water tank or buy bottled.
3) As a rule all toll roads are motorways but not all motorways are toll roads! Suggest you buy yourself a French Road Atlas as the toll roads will be displayed differently to ordinary motorways.

I suggest you don't try to drive too far on your first trip. There are loads of nice places to see and stay along the Northern French coast, or inland if you prefer.

With a little bit of planning you're sure to have a great trip!

Bill


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If Mrs insists on toilets and EHU you will be better off using campsites as quite a few have EHU but very few have toilets.

The trouble with most campsites is that they tend to be away from towns/villages and if you want to visit you need to take the van or use bikes or long walks.

Joe


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Papaken, we are hoping to do similar trip same time as you. We also use tunnel as Mary hates ferries, find it's quicker too as you miss out Calais centre. We usually avoid toll roads, they are clearly marked on France road map. I have resisted getting GPS as yet but I'm sure someone will be along soon with advice on them.
We always tend to use bottled water for drinking but a lot of aires have water. Not many have electric - at least not the few that we have used, some have toilets but we mainly use our own.

We went to the brass band festival at Amboise last year which was great fun, good social side too as several other MHF members in attendance, well worth a visit. It's the first weekend in June this year I think.

Oh yes, and they drive on the wrong side of the road over there


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you are hoping for loos at the aires you will mostly be out of luck. 

When I have been into a french public loo I have got out quickly most are dirty and smell terrible.

That is why you see the french using any green space at a services for a pee, including the ladies.

As for hook up some will have them look in the book "All the aires France third edition" 17.50 plus postage

from Vicarious Books Ltd

Andy


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

All toll roads will be signed as 'Peage' and you will always be warned well in advance giving you a chance to get onto the next N road if you want to avoid the toll road.
France is a very motorhome friendly country - enjoy!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with most of the above, the French toll roads are all signposted "Peage" and are easily avoided, even at the last moment until you get on one........

Aires rarely have loos, if that is essential look for the Municipal campsites - run by the Local Authority or delegated by them and MUCH cheaper than commercial sites. Generally well equipped and run and very plentiful - most towns have a sign to them or similar sites.

The Tourist information office in towns will have a list of campsites in that area - some can be accessed on line by putting the town name in.

Use the MHF Campsites directory on the very top line hover over Reviews and the directory will reveal itself - it has loads of good sites in which can be used as a guide. It has a mixture of commercial, aires and municipal and each can be found where you want (as reported by MHF members).

DO NOT TRY to cover too much on the first day - you are on holiday so relax and enjoy it, stop in a village you may well be surprised to find the facilities that YOU want available freely beside a canal or whatever....

Plan roughly where you want to go, but be prepared to change the plan as you suddenly find somewhere even more interesting......

If you use a GPS it will ask whether you wish to include toll roads so it is easy to opt out, toll roads do not suddenly appear - you can see a map of them in advance;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoroutes_of_France

Wikipedia even has a small map of all the autoroutes for you!

Plan to enjoy and then enjoy your plan,

Fell free to contact if you need more info - we live there!

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

papaken said:


> ........and trying to get the C&CC Carefree brochure to possibly do one of their rallies, have waited 2 weeks now.


You can download them or read them online:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/brochures/

G


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Why do you need EHU in May/June?


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

selstrom said:


> Why do you need EHU in May/June?


Ladies need all kinds of hair appliances :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I know the regs have changed recently, but do you still have to wait 6 months before you can bring dogs back into the UK after the blood test or injection? Sorry don't have a dog so not up on regs, but best to double check dates as if the 6 mth rule is still on the go you had better get a move on    ( or better still have a longer holiday    )

Sue


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

For info on Dog travel to France have a look on the DEFRA web site and also in the Pets forum

The Pets forum 'sticky' thread 'New travel rules from Defra' may be of use to you.

:grommit: :grommit: :grommit: :grommit:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Pappaken

Don't get yourself in a tizzy about water. Most French water is quite potable, and anyone who wastes money buying bottled water needs their head seen to.
If you don't feel you can trust the local water, or you don't like the taste, then buy a Brita filter jug. Filter and then boil and store in empty milk bottles - in or out of the fridge. 
In months and months of continental touring, that method has never let us down. 

On a French road map, the toll roads usually have a red line down the middle. A motorway with a white middle is free.

You'll love it !


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*first trip abroad*

Thanks for the info everyone will try to deal with all suggestions one by one. 
I get the feeling that to much research only tends to give me more to worry about so to hell i'm just going to keep it flexable with a few sites picked as targets.

Have just bought myself a Satnav but will have to learn some roadsign wordings at least.  
Amazing how no matter what the query is there is always someone that comes up with the solution.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Hi Pappaken
> 
> Don't get yourself in a tizzy about water. Most French water is quite potable, and anyone who wastes money buying bottled water needs their head seen to.


How very dare you!! :wink: 
We do boil water up for tea etc. but for general drinking use bottled all the time. If I spent all that time filtering, boiling, bottling, chilling --- I'd need my head seeing to. Poor Ken is confused enough without you making things worse.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Tubby, my dear chap - " Poor Ken ", as you call him, asked and I proffered advice.

I must say that I find it a little incongruous that someone apparently hailing from Yorkshire should fritter away his brass on bottled water. You cannot have forgotten the CocaCola debacle when they were going to bottle mains water from Peckham and sell it to the gullible under some fancy brand name - until they were rumbled.

I wonder if you would be interested in buying some of my very fine filtered, boiled, bottled and chilled water? I will accept Euros.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This site is excellent for Aires www.campingcar-infos.com and you can download the whole lot as POI for your sat nav. I think its the largest collection available and not just for France but all of Europe.

Does your van not have a loo as you really want to give the Aires thing a go its brilliant but as already mentioned Loos and EHU are rare but you shouldnt need either as they always have loo emptying and water.

We were away five months last summer in five countries and I drank the water out of the taps everywhere and out of the van tank and Im still alive.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thursday, my dear child. - being a tight Yorkie I can't afford to be buying filter jugs and wasting money boiling water just to be chilled again!

I will purchase some of your fine filtered, boiled, bottled and chilled water though if we ever meet up on our travels, I'll supply the odd bottle of wine to take the taste away (no doubt you buy yours by the box) :twisted: 



PS that vehicle (avatar) does look rather like a mobile bottling plant...




See all the fun you can have on your travels Ken, theres all sorts on here...... and we all like a good laugh, enjoy the experience and learn as you go


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ken, just go as we did many years ago

You will learn by experience and no one seems to have died "taking the water"

I only drink carbonated water so carry my own, never had a problem with emptying toilets but have been on the last minute so to speak

Nothing that can happen will be life threatening so go for it, and near misses will complete the learning process

My first "trip" Manchester to Israel, complete with 3 children in an old Bedford Dormobile 42 years ago, a great learning curve, sadly never to be repeated.

Go for it and you will never repeat your first journey into the unknown, but over time you will wish you could

Aldra


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*first trip abroad*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions
As you say Aldra no use worrying before it happens i intend trying to use the municipals and maybe aires through the day but she who must be obeyed must have shower/No 2 facilities overnight. :lol

Whilst we like sites with facilities not to keen on those with full family stuff i.e. kids play/pools etc. :wink:

Looking for the more sedate sites and places near small villages /places to visit.
Thinking of heading for Honflour site as first from Eurotunnel then if i book say a week at one of the C&CC rally sites by then i will have the confidence to let me follow the sun around for the next couple of weeks. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

papaken said:


> Any suggestions or guidance will be greatly appreciated.


NB The 17th and 28th May are public holidays in France so be prepared for extra traffic on the road and shops etc to be closed. Make sure you have sufficient fuel, though you will always be able to get it at a motorway service station if you really need to fill up.

In general buy your bread early; if you rely on boulangerie or depot de pain to be open after 12 pm you might well end up going without.

Most shops close on Sunday anyway and some from Saturday lunchtime, though this is less common. When we lived in France it was Friday night to- sometimes- Tuesday morning. Many restaurants close on Mondays as well,especially if they have been open during the weekend. We always make sure we have at least one meal in store for those evenings when we stop too far from the shops or don't pass any during the day.

It's useful to carry small change; 1, 2 euro and 50c coins, as you often need them for tokens ( jetons) for using MH services at aires.

Motorways round major towns and cities are usually non-peage and it is sometimes a good idea to use them rather than plough through the city centre or suburbs as the N road will do. A good map or road atlas will tell you where the toll gates are.

G


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Papaken, Mrs Papaken is like me - we like our site facilities even if we have them in the MH. It sounds as if municipal sites will suit you very well. Mostly basic (loos, showers, washing machine, dish washing) but clean facilities near or in villages or towns. Someone else has probably mentioned it, but the Caravan Club site book for France covers most of them and also provides directions and usually a short comment by a user. We find it useful.

You seem a resourceful chap - not unduly worried about things you can't do anything about so do you really want to commit yourself to staying on a rally site for a full week? If you have a particular problem just ask another MHer. Like on here they will be more than willing to help and then enjoy a glass of wine with you. Just a thought.

Get health and possibly recovery insurance and enjoy your adventure - it will be the first of many.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did a bit of thinking about this (I know dangerous!) and from memory I can now think of a few Aires in France that did have some half decent facilities and some were free. The Aire at Broquies in the Avyeron Department in south mid France has a fantastic wet room shower and loo, EHU, stunning views and is free. The Aire at Belcastle in Avyeron has EHU, showers and loos but they werent in great condition when we were there as I think it had been closed for a while but again a stunning, STUNNING location.

If you can get your head round www.campingcar-infos.com where they have the largest list of Aires when you check each one it should tell you what facilities they have.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*first trip abroad*

Yes Sue still debating whether to do a rally or not think i'm going to head to Honflour then south from there.
I have just renewed my insurance this time with Scenic and it has AA european recovery/breakdown that gives me reassurance but i hope i do not have to use it. :lol

What is the price of diesel is it like here dearer at the motorway services??

I am swaying more and more to just booking an inital site and then taking it from there.

Once i make the decision Ferry or eurotunnel and book it i will organise my stop and overnight down at Dover.

Once again Thanks everyone for their imput i am really looking forward to my trip.


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hi Papaken - we spent many years camping with our kids in France without booking a site but when it came to taking our brand new motorhome over there a couple of years ago we thought it best to book a couple of sites for our first week.

We have a lovely loo and shower in our motorhome but it has never been christened! Like your other half, I like to use facilities on sites (each to their own).

Depends how long you are going for but if for a month at least then I would recommend ACSI Camp Site Guide Book which you can buy from Vicarious Books and there is a card (similar to credit card) with the book which you hand in at the camp site and this entitles you to off peak prices. I have attached a link to their campsites

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/france/

As someone else has already said - if you have Sat Nav you can set it to avoid the toll roads.

Bon Voyage


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Don't get too dogmatic about your accommodation - just use aires, passions, municipals or commercial camp sites as you want. Most of the Municipals are very good and have full facilities. Lots of nice aires and also lots which are just scruffy car parks in the middle of towns - nice place to park your pride and joy! Also remember that on the majority of aires there is no pitch markings so you have to be prepared to be parked 1 meter (if you are lucky) from the next motorhome or just get settled down on a nice pitch just to get another motorhome slipping into that space between you and the next motorhome, but that does appeal to a lot of motorhomers it is not my cup of tea.

Go mad a buy bottled water for drinking. We do that even in the UK as you don't know what the previous user of the water point has used it for etc. Bottled water is cheaper in France.

Get a SatNav (we have TomTom), it is well worth it as it saves you on map reading and when you are on the wrong side of the road with sign posts in different formats it is great to have some help from the SatNav. Also, nearly all sites and aires have latitude and longitudes which I think is essential as sites are often not too easy to find from the descriptions and maps.

French roads are generally quieter that in the UK so N and D roads are a pleasure to use and passing through villages and towns as they do enable you to shop as you want for food. Most towns have a bakers so fresh bread is always available but do remember that Monday's can be difficult.

Use the motorways if you want to. It can be costly (Beaune to Paris in our motorhome was €32 but it is over 3.5tonnes) but is very relaxed and faster with far better lane discipline than in the UK).

Make sure that you get guides of campsites and the All the Aires books as they are very useful.

Don't read too much into what you read on this site, most of the motorhome owners here are obsessed by the cost of things. I fail to understand why anyone would want to spend their holidays parked 1 meter from the next motorhome, on a car park in the middle of a town, with no facilities - just to save €10 to €20 - still everybody to their own just enjoy your holidays and do whatever you want.

Unless you want to we decided on our first visit to book a site a Gines for 3 days to "get used to things" and on reflection we would have been better to leave it less committed. You get used to driving on the right very quickly and part of the fun of the holiday is seeing the country which unless you move the motorhome each day you do not do when you are based on one site for a week.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Couldn't have put it better myself Michael.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you just want a cheap GPS to take on holiday.
Carrefour are doing a 5" Mappy 14 country with all the usual features for €79.

Ray.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheapest fuel in the supermarket "petrol" stations. I seem to remember SuperU have the best prices but there's not a lot between them. Private stations and motorways are always more expensive in our experience. Diesel is cheaper then Petrol. 

Going on toll roads (peage) is easily avoided - there are lots and lots of signs before you reach the booths. Don't panic if you do though - it's all part of the learning experience and you can easily come off at the next junction - it may be some distance though  . 

Think about getting a good map so if you see a nice looking village in the distance you can check the name and programme the satnav to take you there. This said, I am the satnav in our MH so wouldn't know how to programme one if I tried :? :? :? Many times we have found beautiful secluded villages just by wandering down a road that looked interesting and in a MH you can.

My view on bottled water is that France's water is at least as good as ours so I am quite happy drinking it from the tap. This I have done all round France for the past 25+ years and am still here to tell the tale.

Enjoy your trip

Sue


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*first trip abroad*

Well from all the suggestions received i have decided to go via the tunnel and just book a site for a couple of days to settle then wander where the weather or people i meet on site suggest. 8)

Definately will try the municiples and stop on aires for visiting towns/villages. 

Have driven abroad quite a lot with a car and am not bothered about driving the motorhome just maybe reading the odd road sign my french is non existant but i have time to learn a few basics before June. 

Now off to find out how i clear journeys out of my TomTom start 25.?

By the way can anyone tell me what the smallest dish size is to receive english tele channels as i have a STATUS 530 and freeview television or a small dish and a sat receiver which i have used here.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ken

Your Status won't work in France, except possibly right by the coast (?) but the sat dish will be OK. If you are not venturing far South any sized dish will be fine.

In your most recent post you say you will book a site for a couple of nights. I would book only one night if I were you, for several reasons.

You might not like it when you get there, so one night may be enough.

If you do like it and want to stay an extra night, it's almost certain that you could book it the following morning.

Booking your first night is IMO a good idea since you are a bit underconfident. It will give you the initial security of knowing you have somewhere to sleep without any hassle at all. The second night will not be a problem either - and if you are not a seasoned Continental motorhomer by then ( :wink: ) you could always get the campsite owner to book ahead for you on another site.

They nearly all remember that they can speak very good English . . . *IF* you try to speak a word or two of French first. On the rare occasions when I've done it (school holiday time for example) I have never been charged for the phone call. (I always offered of course.).

Try memorising, "_Je m'excuse Monsieur/Madame. Je ne parle bien le Francais_" . . .or even print it on a card to show them. :wink:

When you get back you will be telling all the other first-timers how easy it is. Easier than in this country - and that's a fact. 

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

As you are doing the tunnel you might want to stay at the CC Black Horse Farm site. It is so convenient for the tunnel and it even has tear off slips in the info. cabin giving directions to the terminus. If you have early or late tickets there is a special area for such travelers so they don't disturb the long stayers.

We go May/June and have never booked a pitch and have never seen a site full so no need to commit yourselves if you don't want to. From a 8am (ish) crossing from the tunnel at Calais we usually stop at Seés when we are "doing" the west side. This includes a supermarket and petrol stop and not using peage, but we are used to the route. If we are doing a later crossing we stop at Neufchatel-en-Bray (?spelling). Both municipals in the villages. Once in France we don't spend hours and hours on the road - usually the longest we do is on the first day.

Enjoy your hols - we may even see you there   

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Ken
> Try memorising, "_Je m'excuse Monsieur/Madame. Je ne parle bien le Francais_" . . .*or even print it on a card to show them. *:wink:


Yes! yes, cards are a good idea. Hang one around your neck Paddington Bear style. This practice is common in France and a good phrase to always have on your card at campsite reception is the following.

Bonjour mes chers collègues. Je voudrais juste dire que votre emplacement de camping d'odeurs de merde de vache et femme vous ressemble à un Hamster. Veuillez m'adresser à l'asile psychiatrique le plus proche.

That should be clear enough for them.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*first trip abroad*

Hi Zebedee

Have now booked eurotunnel out on the 29th May 1250hrs after stop overnight at c&cc site Folkstone. plan to do only a couple of hours or so driving from Calais towards Caen and then overnight to see how the weather is and go east or west depending on our mood. need to balance it out between trying to see as much as we have read up about and suggested places to see and not driving everyday with no real direction. :? 
Will probably do some kind of cicular route to get back near Calais for our return on eurotunnel on the 27th June at 1250hrs.

No doubt i will have gathered up loads more info from the forum before May and will have to promote Mrs to secretary since she is now redundant as navigator TOMTOM is taking over. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: first trip abroad*



papaken said:


> ....after stop overnight at c&cc site Folkstone.:lol:


Excellent choice of sites BUT : do make sure you know exactly how to get to it. We relied on Tom Tom the first time we used it and she took us off into the middle of a housing estate. Eventually we had to ring the site itself and the warden talked us in ! It's not as easy as it seems.

Enjoy your holiday and don't forget to keep a diary so you can cheer yourselves up reading it all again in the depths of winter. (It also helps to avoid arguments when you can't agree where you stayed in the past)

G


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Ken

Can endorse Sue's rec of the Municipal site at Sees. Keenly cared for by young manager and his wife, and they also sell a mean locally-bottled cider !


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Yes! yes, cards are a good idea. Hang one around your neck Paddington Bear style. This practice is common in France and a good phrase to always have on your card at campsite reception is the following.


Very droll Barry. :roll:

If you have absolutely no French, like Papaken, it might just be considered a courtesy to show a Frenchman a card which apologises for not speaking his language.

It would certainly better than shouting loudly in English, with clearly audible asides to the wife about stupid frogs who can't speak English . . . and we have experienced that a few times in restaurants near the Channel ports. 8O

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! yes, cards are a good idea. Hang one around your neck Paddington Bear style. This practice is common in France and a good phrase to always have on your card at campsite reception is the following.
> ...


Sorry. Its been a slow day. Just my attempt at humour! Should have added a smiley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barry, 
get some exercises done, then you wont have time or breath for mischief

Thought you were in Paris soaking up the Romance :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> barry,
> get some exercises done, then you wont have time or breath for mischief
> 
> Thought you were in Paris soaking up the Romance :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ill go to the Gym tomorrow, promise!

Dont know about Paris though. Havent even got Mrs D a card yet!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sorry. Its been a slow day. Just my attempt at humour! Should have added a smiley


No worries Barry. :wink:

I thought it was funny - but I speak French and PapaKen doesn't. :roll:

It really would have been funny if he had copied your phrase onto a card and showed it to a campsite owner!! :lol: :lol:

Can just imagine the owner's face! 8O

Dave


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*first trip abroad*

Thanks Zebedee was a bit suspicious of barryd's post 
noted he's one to watch out for then :lol: 
Picking up good suggestions from the forum every day need now to store info somewhere were i can find it later. :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I learnt all my bad ways from 747. He's the one you want to really want to watch out for!

If your trip turns out to be half as good as our first one you should be very happy indeed. 

Cheers
Bd


----------

